# “LASU Is For All Not The Rich Alone" Say Student Groups As They Protest Massive Tuition Hike



## abujagirl (Feb 13, 2014)

Students chantings songs of solidarity and waving placards saying "LASU is for all not the rich alone," rallied today in Ogba, Ikeja, the capital of Lagos State to protest the recent massive tuition hike at the University.

The coalition, which included representatives of the Save Lagos State University (SAVELASU) group, Education Rights Campaign (ERC), unemployed graduate students and student union members, marched through the International Press Centre along Dideolu Court, Ogba calling for the immediate reduction of all LASU fees and the re-opening of the University.

Click source for more details: Sahara Reporters


----------

